#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  SSN College Of Engineering 2012 Admission, Cutoffs, Placements, Fee structure, rank

## Alina gill

Hi Friends,

 This is Alina from SSN College Of Engineering Chennai, and I am here to answer your queries regarding SSN admissions for 2012-2016 batch.
 This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding 
Here some Information about college.

*About SSN College Of Engineering:* SSN Institutions, founded by Dr. Shiv Nadar, Chairman, HCL Technologies, stands out as a premier center of higher learning with a mission of pursuing excellence in education and research.

The institutions, with their diverse and dynamic community of students offer a distinctive combination of some of the finest graduate, undergraduate and research programs, accomplished faculty, world class facilities and a residential campus set on a sprawling 250 acres of sylvan surroundings.

*Affiliated University :* Anna University.

*Eligibility for Admissions: (For Admission to the academic year 2012-13): 

Tamil nadu comman Entrance Test (TCET)*
 AIEEE & State Entrance Exam for UG courses, GATE for MTech

*Ranking*: SSN is among top 10 private colleges in India

*Fee structure for 2011-12 batch:
*
Tuition Fee : *Accredited : * INR 40,000*
                          Non -* *Accredited :* INR 325000*
                          Mangement Quota :* INR 62500*
* 
 *Branches & intakes in SSN College of Engineering:*
*SSNCE currently offers undergraduate degrees in engineering in the following specializations*.
B.E. Electrical & Electronics EngineeringB.E. Electronics and Communication EngineeringB.E. Computer Science and EngineeringB.E. Biomedical EngineeringB.E. Mechanical EngineeringB.E. Civil EngineeringB.Tech. Chemical EngineeringB.Tech. Information Technology
*SSNCE also offers Masters in Engineering (M.E.) degrees in the following fields*.
Computer Science & EngineeringCommunication SystemsPower Electronics and DrivesApplied ElectronicsComputer & Communication
*Cut Offs in SSN :*  Admission to all the courses will be done purely on the basis of merit. The Management Quota seats (35% as per TN Govt. norms) are filled by the management based on merit of the candidates applied for Management Quota.

*Placements 2011-12:* 
*Placements:* *Recruiting Companies @ SSN College of Engineering*
 Aircel
  Areva-TD
  Archean Group of Companies
  Aricent Technologies
  AIG Systems Solutions Pvt. Ltd
  AdventNet Development Centre
  Alactel Development Centre Chennai (P) Ltd.
  Aspire Systems (India) P Ltd.
  American Megatrends India Pvt. Ltd.
  Allfon Systems P Ltd.
  @Road Software
  Birlasoft Ltd.
  Computer Science Corporation
  CEI India
  Caritor (India) Pvt. Ltd.
  Cognizant Technology Solutions (India) P Ltd.
  Covansys (India) Pvt. Ltd.
  Cybernet Software Systems Pvt. Ltd
  Cerner Healthcare Solutions Pvt. Ltd.
  Convergys Information Management (India) P Ltd.
  Citigroup Information Technology Operations and Solutions Ltd.
  Citicorp financial services India P Ltd.
  DSL Software Ltd.
  Dexerity Business Analysis
  Easy Solutions
  EDS Electronic Data Systems (India) Pvt. Ltd.
  EDS Mphasis
  Essar Steel Ltd.
  Exeter Solutions Ltd
  Efficient Frontier
  EID Parry India
  FCG Software (India) Pvt. Ltd.
  Future Software
  FL Smidth Services
  Frost & Solution
  Fidelity Business Services
  GDA Technologies Ltd.
  Global Realty Outstanding India Pvt. Ltd.
  Honey Well
  HTL Ltd.
  HCL Technologies BPO Services Ltd.
  HCL Comnet Ltd.
  Hewlett Packard India
  HCL Infosystems Ltd.
  HCL Technologies Ltd.
  Hexaware Technologies Ltd.
  Infosys Technologies Ltd.
  iNautix Technologies Ltd.
  i-Flex Solutions Ltd.
  Integra Micro Systems (P) Ltd.
  Inter Global Technologies Ltd
  Indian Oil Corporation Ltd
  Indiabulls
  iSoft Tech


*Campus Facilities:*

*Central and Departmental Libraries*
Extensive collection of academic volumes and titlesPopular periodicalsNational and International journalsSupplementary digital resources (CD-ROMs and audio cassettes)IEEE onlineBook bank facilities available to qualified students


*IT Infrastructure*
24X7 internet with 10 Mbit/s connectivity.19hours wifi availability throughout the campus (The wifi facility is unavailable between 00.00 hours and 05.00 hours)


*Extra curricular activities*
Light Music Club


*Outdoor facilities*
Tennis courtsBasketball courtVolleyball courtFootball fieldCricket FieldRunning Track


*Indoor facilities*
Table TennisBadminton courtBasketball courtSquash courtsGymAdequate accommodation in hostelsGents hostelDining HallsCanteen1000 seater AuditoriumSSN Auditorium


*Health clinic*
Health Care Service offered free to studentsMentoring and Counselling to students


*Transport*
Fleet of 46 buses for transport


*ATM* provided by the TamilNad Mercantile Bank Extension Counter (SOMCA block)
*Hostel Facilities:*

There are separate hostels for boys and girls. The rooms are spaciously designed with adequate storage moving areas. The wi-fi facility extends to most of the hostels. In addition, some rooms are provided with a wired connection.

Access to internet from hostels is a facility that aids the quest for knowledge. Each hostel is attached with a modern kitchen, a dining hall, a reading room with newspapers, periodicals and magazines, a TV and a telephone.
*Address:*
SSN Trust 211/ 95, V.M. Street Mylapore, Chennai - 600 004
 Phone: 91 44  2498 2656; 24986474













*QUERIES.*





  Similar Threads: BMS College Of Engineering 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Fee structure, rank IIT Kanpur 2012 Admission, cutoffs, placements, facilities, Ranking, Fee Structure D.Y Patil College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements DJ Engineering College, Modinagar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements MepcoSchlenk Engineering College 2012 Admission, Cutoffs, Placements, Ranking, Hostel

----------


## arunhacker

Thanks For THe Information I Appreciate It

Well For Admission for 2012 Batch 

*Does SSN Consider Our AIEEE Ranks FOr Admission To B.Tech Courses?
*If Yes Can You Give Me And Idea What AIEEE Rank is sufficient for admission to this collage ?

----------


## arunhacker

Thanks For THe Information I Appreciate It

Well For Admission for 2012 Batch 

*Does SSN Consider Our AIEEE Ranks FOr Admission To B.Tech Courses?
*If Yes Can You Give Me And Idea What AIEEE Rank is sufficient for admission to this collage ?

----------


## Ishita khanna

hey, 
       I Exactly  don't no about AIEEE rank but ya its TCET cutoff is around 200..................... can u tel me your state and any entrance test which you've given this year.............. may be i'll help you  :):

----------


## arunhacker

I am From Tamil Nadu I am givein My AIEEE This Year
I Just Wanted To Know If SSN Consider My AIEEE Ranks For Admission To BTech Programmes?

----------


## Alina gill

hi, yes ssn will consider AIEEE Rank.................. Could u please tel me what is your state and category????....................

----------


## arunhacker

> hi, yes ssn will consider AIEEE Rank.................. Could u please tel me what is your state and category????....................



Thanx
 I Am From Tamil Nadu And General Category

----------


## Alina gill

Hi, 
      As far as tamil nadu is concern u have to score more than 200 marks for clear AIEEE............. And SSN will consider it................ so try to get clear AIEEE.................... :): ....................... U have given the exam of TANCET???

----------


## arunhacker

> Hi, 
>       As far as tamil nadu is concern u have to score more than 200 marks for clear AIEEE............. And SSN will consider it................ so try to get clear AIEEE........................................... U have given the exam of TANCET???


wat do you mean by clear AIEEE?aieee is out of 360 this time

----------


## Alina gill

hey,
       i was talking about TANCET.................... 200 is TANCET cutoff for tamilnadu................................ and i know aieee is out of 360...............
what r u expecting from your AIEEE exam????

----------


## arunhacker

> hey,
>        i was talking about TANCET.................... 200 is TANCET cutoff for tamilnadu................................ and i know aieee is out of 360...............
> what r u expecting from your AIEEE exam????



Hey Hey
i will get some 150+ /360 can i get AIEEE Or U Tell Me About Ranks ANd  Marks ............

----------


## Alina gill

hi, 
    Acc. to me if u get 150+ but less than 165 marks in AIEEE 2012 exam so your rank will be more than 15000........ so may be your state rank will be gud and ssn will consider it..............apart from ssn in which clg u want to go????..... :):

----------


## kcs123

hi,

what is the highest,average,lowest package for cse students at ssn....also  what is the cut off marks for admission into cse branch ?

thanks.

----------


## Vignesh_95

I am Vignesh.
My friend bought an application for the entrance exam.
I got a cut off of *195*.
Even , I wanted to write the exam.
But, he is not writing the entrance exam.
Can I get the application from him and write?
but , the receipt has his name.
Can I write? or Will there be any problem as the Receipt will be having a different applicant's name.?

----------


## stupidstudent

hi is there possibility for a student who has dropped a year to get into ssn? wat is the procedure? plz reply..thnks

----------


## Alina gill

> hi,
> 
> what is the highest,average,lowest package for cse students at ssn....also  what is the cut off marks for admission into cse branch ?
> 
> thanks.


hey,
      The average packages are 3.3 to 4.5 lpa and percentage of placed students is 80-85%.................... could u please tel me about any entrance exam which u attempt for ssn????  :): 

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




> hi is there possibility for a student who has dropped a year to get into ssn? wat is the procedure? plz reply..thnks


Did u attempt in any entrance examination for SSN this year ????..............

----------


## DeviM

Hello,
i belong to cbse. my marks r
phy  79
chem 88
maths 98
how do they evaluate cut off for cbse students??
my aieee mark is around 110, and i got 4727 as my obc rank in jee exam..
does ssn considers aieee marks and jee ranks??

----------


## stupidstudent

no i havent. i belong to AP.. im not aware what entrances u need to give for ssn. is there any management quota? if there is can u plz post a link that wil give me information regarding the formalities.

----------


## DeviM

I too hav no idea about these xams.... sorry...

if anyone else know any info pls help us..

----------


## thjoku

Hi Alina,
Thanks for the information. I want to know with a cut-off of 183/200 from AP stand any chance in getting mgmt quota?

----------


## grgrsanjay

i am expecting 200/360 in AIEEE

Would SSN consider this?

----------


## drmuthus

hai, is it possible to get a seat through management quota in ssn with a cut off of 192.75 in plus two exams, tamil nadu

----------


## Alina gill

> hi is there possibility for a student who has dropped a year to get into ssn? wat is the procedure? plz reply..thnks


hey,
      did u appeared in any exam for ssn????

----------


## grgrsanjay

Please reply to my Query ASAP

I am expecting 200/360 in AIEEE

Does SSN actually take students through AIEEE merit list?

----------


## Vignesh_95

Hi,
I'm Vignesh.
I got a cut off of *195*.
I want to do either _Mechanical Engineering_ or _EEE_.
I belong to the *OC* catergory.
I'm writing the SSN Entrance exam.

Will I be able to get admission in the college?

Pls reply soon...

----------


## Ashi rao

> hi is there possibility for a student who has dropped a year to get into ssn? wat is the procedure? plz reply..thnks


did u appear in any exam for ssn???

----------


## Alina gill

> hi is there possibility for a student who has dropped a year to get into ssn? wat is the procedure? plz reply..thnks


did u appear in any entrance exam for ssn???

----------


## divya neelamegam

hi..
 i finished 12th.. my cut off is 190 and i belongs to sc . wil i get ssn college through counselling?

----------


## Karthik Easwar

Hello i am karthik. i am from tamil nadu. my cut off is 194.5 and ssn entrance mark is 93. will i get mechanical or eee? pl reply fast

----------


## ScaredPreetika

Hi, I want to get into SSN college. But I don't expect a good rank in JEE Mains this year. If I get above 95% in 2013 ISC Board exam, do you think I will be considered? Moreover, I will be applying in the Nadar quota. If not, what is the least rank of JEE Mains that I should get? Thanks.

----------


## pvkrao

What is Non-Accredited ?. Is there a separate admission process of NRI students?. Do they need to write SNUSAT?. Also how to apply for Management quota also you may kindly confirm ?. If the student is studying abroad in CBSE school, what is the process of admission

----------

